# Tunke für Dorsch und Platte



## Agalatze

mich würde mal interessieren ob ihr mit tunke hin und wieder mal angelt.
macht ihr die selber ? ich mache mir ab und zu tunke fertig. finde aber das ist ne riesen sauerei. das stinkt ja zum himmel :v 

was nehmt ihr denn so für zutaten ? was habt ihr für erfahrungen mit jod gemacht ? oder bekommen eure köder noch irgendeine andere duftmarke bevor sie ins wasser fliegen ?


----------



## Karsten01

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Ich hab mal gehört,Lebertran und Forellen oder Lachsrogen zusammengemixt soll der Hammer sein(wurde viel bei Wettkämpfen eingesetzt,später dann verboten,lief wohl zugut,aber beim normalen angeln kann man es natürlich benutzen).Habe es leider nie selber ausprobiert,werde es aber sicherlich noch tun.

Jod ist klasse auf Platte!

#h Karsten


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

das rezept was du eben erwähnt hast kenne ich. ist ne riesen sauerei. funktioniert aber an einigen tagen ganz gut. woher hast denn das gehört wenn ich mal fragen darf ?
und wie machst du das mit dem jod ? ich habe schon dermaßen viel damit rum experimentiert und nichts hat es gebracht. habe kein plan wie man das anwenden soll.
bei wettkämpfen ist das tunken eigentlich generell verboten.


----------



## Karsten01

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Du nimmst doch wohl nicht etwa die Jodtinktur die es in diesen kleinen Flaschen in den Apotheken gibt?Das geht nicht,da ist zuviel Mist mit drin(Alkohol usw.).
Du mußt in der Apotheke nach reinen Jod fragen,das ist in Pulverform,dürfen sie einem aber so nicht verkaufen(weiß der Geier warum)und mischen es mit etwas Wasser.Naja,und dann eben den Köder darin tunken.
Die Rezeptur für die Lebertran-Rogentunke hab ich mal vor ein paar Jahren bei uns im Angelladen Verraten bekommen,gleichzeitig wurde mir aber auch gesagt,wenn das Zeug auf die Klamotten kommt kann man sie wegschmeißen.
Aber wieso,ist das so ein Supergeheimrezept?


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

naja das rezept ist schon sehr geheim dachte ich. das funzt auch ganz gut oftmals.
kann man echt nichts gegen sagen. aber wie gesagt das ist ein höllisches zeug. und beim auswerfen bekommst du immer etwas ab. das lässt sich nicht vermeiden. danach stinkst du wie 1000 nackte russen.
ich habe das richtige jod auch bessorgt. das mischen die irgendwie aus körnern an. darf man aber auch selber machen. hat bei mir leider nicht so gut geklappt. dann habe ich es mir gekauft. und jedesmal wenn ich würmer damit beträufel, dann saugen die sich damit voll und sind nach kurzer zeit tot.
und gefangen habe ich damit auch nicht gut. war kein vorteil zu erkenne.
wie hochprozentig darf denn so ne lösung sein ?
ich gucke gleich mal wieviel meine hat.


----------



## Karsten01

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Keine Ahnung,wieviel Prozent.Ich tunk die Würmer aber auch erst,wenn sie schon auf dem Haken sind.Ich nimm Jod ganz gern wenn der Butt im Herbst Winter bei uns in Travemünde reinkommt, dann sind die ganz wild drauf.


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

bei mir steht leider auch nichts drauf außer wässrige lösung und lugolsche lösung.
ich werde das wohl nochmal testen müssen. hoffentlich bringt das dann was. würde mich ja echt freuen. kann man das noch in verbindung mit etwas anderem nehmen ? schonmal getestet ?
und wie reagieren dorsche darauf ?


----------



## AndreasG

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

@Agalatze

Erklärungen zur Lugolschen Lösung findest du hier

http://www.omikron-online.de/cyberchem/cheminfo/0266-lex.htm


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

vielen dank für den tip !
aber ist es denn DAS jod welches die fische mögen ?


----------



## The_Duke

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*



			
				Karsten01 schrieb:
			
		

> Du mußt in der Apotheke nach reinen Jod fragen,das ist in Pulverform,dürfen sie einem aber so nicht verkaufen(*weiß der Geier warum*)und mischen es mit etwas Wasser.



Jod ist in elementarer Form ein schwarzgraues Pulver, welches aus kristallinen Plättchen besteht. Es gehört chemisch betrachtet zu den Halogenen, zu denen auch z.B. Chlor und Fluor gehören. Problem beim elementaren Jod ist seine Eigenschaft direkt vom festen Zustand in den gasförmigen Zustand übergehen zu können (sublimieren) und diese Dämpfe sind richtig giftig! Genau aus diesem Grund dürfen Apotheken das Zeug nicht elementar verkaufen, sondern nur in wässriger oder alkoholischer Lösung.

Übrigens...ich habe diesen Thread mit sehr großem Interesse gelesen...ich wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen, daß man mit Jod einen Fisch...welchen auch immer....hinterm Ofen vorlocken könnte!
Könnte man diese "Tunke" auch als Füllung für einen Futterkorb verwenden? Würde ich vielleicht mal im Oktober auf Amrum ausprobieren...vorbebleite Futterkörbe mit 80g und 100g habe ich...


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

hallo the duke !
das thema jod ist ein ganz heißes thema in der meeresfischerei. jeder weiss eigentlich dass die meisten meeresfische einen sehr hohen jodgehalt haben.
das kommt größten teils durch die nahrung. dir ist sind bestimmt die gelben finger auch schon aufgefallen, die man hat wenn man wattis anfasst. das kommt durch das jod in den würmern. die fische scheinen es zu mögen. aber wie gesagt. ich habe schon einiges probiert damit,aber leider ohne den gewünschten erfolg.
ich hoffe, dass ich noch gute tips bekomme, auch mal unabhängig vom jod. ne schöne tunke ist schon sehr von vorteil.


----------



## McKay

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Moin Leute,
Ich habe auch schon mit Jod experimentiert.Man sollte schon reines Jod verwenden,in kristalliner Form wie oben beschrieben.Ich habe meine Jodtunke lediglich aus neutral riechendem  Pflanzenöl und gehärtetem Pflanzenfett angerührt.Entweder man löst das Jod im leicht erwärmten Pflanzenöl auf,oder mit einem Standmixer.Das Pflanzenöl darf nicht zu heiß sein,da sonst das Jod verdampft und giftige Gase entstehen.
Ich habe soviel Jod im Pflanzenfett gelöst,bis sich eine leicht violette Färbung einstellt.
Danach habe ich die ganze Soße mit gehärtetem Pflanzenfett versetzt,um die ganze Sache etwas zähflüssiger zu machen.Beim Testangeln mit getunkten Seeringlern konnte ich schöne Dorsche fangen,die ansonsten eher schlecht auf Kneifer gehen.
Wir hatten das Thema hier schonmal.Gebt doch mal "Jodtunke" in die Boardsuchmaschine ein.
tight lines
Marcus


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Moin Boardis oder muß man jetzt "Jodis" schreiben???
Also ich habe auch schon einiges an Tunke gestetet. Über Reiher,- Herings,- Krabben- und Wattwurmöl. Alles was es so zu kaufen gibt in den Angelläden. Also gestunken habe ich schon dermaßen von dem Zeug das ich hausverbot zu Hause bekommen habe....

Wo ich mit erfolg hatte war ein Mix aus Wattwurmöl, Jod (das fertige) und Krabbenöl. Stelleweise sind die Fisch wie gekloppt danach.
Besser klappt es aber mit einer Stinkbombe.
Dafür benutze ich aus Holland die "Cokomelk" Flaschen aus Plastik. Da bohre ich Löcher rein iund im Deckel bringe ich ein Stück Schnur an. 
Die Flasche bestücke ich mit alte Wattwürmer (vorher eingefrorene, ekelig)
Fischabfälle (alles was ich habe) und ein bischen Jod.
Das ganze binde ich an eine Bootrute und raus damit. Die Bombe setze ich dann ca. 5-10 Meter vor die erste Angel. 
Hat bei mir schon gut geklappt. 

mfg
Suurhusen

P.S. Auch die Flaschen von Whiskas- Katzenmilch sind nicht schlecht als Bombe.


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

habe schon gesehen dass es das thema "jod" schonmal gab. 
mich interessiert das ganze nämlich sehr. man hört ja hin und wieder von "supertunken"
usw...
für mich stellt sich nur die frage wieviel von dem jod auf welche menge an öl oder fett oder wattis- was auch immer.
hänge da noch ein wenig in der luft.
würde gerne ne menge ausprobieren diesen herbst.

vielen dank an euch alle !!!


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

frag doch mal den *PAPA*von marcel1409,
hat doch vor einigen Monaten ein Bericht in einer bekannten 
Angelzeitung abgegeben :q  :q  :q  :q ,
oder die Leute die auf euren Veranstaltungen
mit auffällig gefärbten und übel riechenden Fingern dasitzen und
sich über ihren Angelhändler beschweren was sie bloß diesmal
für ein paar stinkende Matschwürmer hatten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!,
aber komischer Weise
waren sie erfolgreich #h  #h


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

das von jose kenne ich. marcel ist mein bester freund. wir experimentieren viel herum.
zu den leuten bei den veranstaltungen kann ich nichts sagen. habe sowas noch nicht mitbekommen. wenn ja ,dann würde ich es auch sofort beim ordner melden, weil es verboten ist im wettkampf. interessieren würde mich das ganze aber trotzdem was und wie die das machen.
du scheinst dich auch ein wenig auszukennen. bist wohl auch immer dabei oder ?
kann es sein dass wir uns sogar kennen ?


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

glaub nicht ,da ich schon seit mehreren Jahren an keiner Veranstaltung mehr Teilnehme,wegen der Pokal geilen Typen die es mit allen Mitteln versuchen.
habe aber privat mit diversen Mitteln auch schon rumexperimentiert, habe
als Grundmittel immer Krabbenöl genommen und dazu diverse im Meer 
vorkommende  Dinge reingemixt,die Würmer vorm Angel da reingeschmissen.
Werden aber schön matschig,daher mußt Du sie aber aber in eine Damenbinde
einwickeln damit sie wieder auf dem Haken halten,ist dir aber bestimmt bekannt.Habe damit recht gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Bist Du auch einer die das Exori Team repräsentieren,und auch nur mit Shimanogerät Fischen ???????????????? :q  :q  :q 





			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> das von jose kenne ich. marcel ist mein bester freund. wir experimentieren viel herum.
> zu den leuten bei den veranstaltungen kann ich nichts sagen. habe sowas noch nicht mitbekommen. wenn ja ,dann würde ich es auch sofort beim ordner melden, weil es verboten ist im wettkampf. interessieren würde mich das ganze aber trotzdem was und wie die das machen.
> du scheinst dich auch ein wenig auszukennen. bist wohl auch immer dabei oder ?
> kann es sein dass wir uns sogar kennen ?


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

naja die ganzen veranstaltungen sind seit einiger zeit schon wesentlich kontrollierter. es wird sehr viel geguckt ob auch keiner blödsinn macht. dazu taschenkontrollen usw...
das finde ich ganz gut. so hat jeder seine chancen. es gibt aber mit sicherheit noch einige die ihre würmer oder köder so präparieren, dass es keiner mitbekommt.
welches krabbenöl nimmst du denn ? ich kenne leider keine guten. die die ich habe riechen nach anis und haben beim dorsch leider keine erfolge gebracht.
das mit den damenbinden kenne ich noch nicht ehrlich gesagt.

und na klar fische ich mit shimano. sind halt die besten geräte für die brandung.
man man du kennst dich aber wirklich aus. bin aber nicht beim EXORI team. helfe denen nur ab und zu mal aus.
habe ein eigenes team.
bist auch mal teamangler gewesen ? du scheinst mir ein bekannter "hase" zu sein


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Tunken ,was ist das ? Glaube das mit den Wundertunken ist ist ganz schöner Quatsch .
Wenn man nicht mitbekommt wo wann auf welcher Entfernung die Fische stehen , oder man eine bestimmte Wurfweite nicht erreicht , wird man in der Regel auch mit ner "Super -Tunke " eine lange Nase machen . Ich kenne einige Angler die früher regelmäßig getunkt haben aber irgendwie fangen Die auch heute noch reichlich Fische . Glaube versetzt Berge , da gibt es Leute die sind der Meinung man fängt besser wenn man Würmer in Knoblauch einlegt (vermutlich fängt man hier Dorsche des Südeuropäschen Stammes ) oder andere die sich gepresste Tobis in Würfelform mit Glitzer an den Haken hängen . Habe vor einigen Jahren mal nen Dorsch gefangen , der hatte nen Jogurtbecher im Magen ( die gehören deswegen trotzdem nicht zu meinem "Geheimködersortiment). Wie gesagt Glaube versetzt Berge ob bei Ködern oder beim Gerät , den Handel jedenfalls freud es . Schmunzeln muß ich immer über Gerätefetischisten , kann mich da an ein Brandungsangeln erinnern , da stand jemand mit mit zwei Kisu-Spezial Ruten (eine kostete damals ca.2000 Euro ) und einem Equipment für knap 6000 Dm am Stand und fing keinen Fisch . Neben ihm stand ein Jugendlicher , der hatte nen 4,20 m Hohlglas Laternenmast und eine 3 m Vollglasrute und fing 6 Dorsche . Konnt mir damals das Lachen nicht verkneifen .
Noch mal zum Tunken , habe das Zeug nie benutzt alternative Köder zum Watt-und Sandwurm können mal ne Muschel , ein Hering oder Tobi sein aber ansonsten braucht man für Dorsch und Co. wirklich nicht mehr . 
Vielleicht gibt es Sie ja wirklich , die Supertunke viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

danke Andreas,
ich glaube besser kann man das Thema nicht beenden





			
				a.bu schrieb:
			
		

> Tunken ,was ist das ? Glaube das mit den Wundertunken ist ist ganz schöner Quatsch .
> Wenn man nicht mitbekommt wo wann auf welcher Entfernung die Fische stehen , oder man eine bestimmte Wurfweite nicht erreicht , wird man in der Regel auch mit ner "Super -Tunke " eine lange Nase machen . Ich kenne einige Angler die früher regelmäßig getunkt haben aber irgendwie fangen Die auch heute noch reichlich Fische . Glaube versetzt Berge , da gibt es Leute die sind der Meinung man fängt besser wenn man Würmer in Knoblauch einlegt (vermutlich fängt man hier Dorsche des Südeuropäschen Stammes ) oder andere die sich gepresste Tobis in Würfelform mit Glitzer an den Haken hängen . Habe vor einigen Jahren mal nen Dorsch gefangen , der hatte nen Jogurtbecher im Magen ( die gehören deswegen trotzdem nicht zu meinem "Geheimködersortiment). Wie gesagt Glaube versetzt Berge ob bei Ködern oder beim Gerät , den Handel jedenfalls freud es . Schmunzeln muß ich immer über Gerätefetischisten , kann mich da an ein Brandungsangeln erinnern , da stand jemand mit mit zwei Kisu-Spezial Ruten (eine kostete damals ca.2000 Euro ) und einem Equipment für knap 6000 Dm am Stand und fing keinen Fisch . Neben ihm stand ein Jugendlicher , der hatte nen 4,20 m Hohlglas Laternenmast und eine 3 m Vollglasrute und fing 6 Dorsche . Konnt mir damals das Lachen nicht verkneifen .
> Noch mal zum Tunken , habe das Zeug nie benutzt alternative Köder zum Watt-und Sandwurm können mal ne Muschel , ein Hering oder Tobi sein aber ansonsten braucht man für Dorsch und Co. wirklich nicht mehr .
> Vielleicht gibt es Sie ja wirklich , die Supertunke viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren .
> 
> Gruß Andreas


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

ist ja ne ansichtssache, aber ich denke schon dass die fische auf gewisse reize anspringen. haie lockt man mit blut und warum auch nicht dorsche oder platte auf irgendeine art und weise locken.
womit andreas vollkommen recht hat, ist dass man den fisch natürlich finden muss usw... das ist sicher mehr wert als jede tunke !


----------



## Palerado

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Ich sehe das genauso wie Agalatze auch.
Ich bin mir fast sicher dass es möglich durch gewisse Mischungen mehr Fische an den Haken zu bekommen.
Finden muss man sie trotzdem, das ist klar, aber das muss ich auch wenn ich in nem See auf Rotaugen angle und anfütter.


----------



## mb243

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Das ist doch das Schöne hier am Board:
Jeder hat hier meistens eine andere Meinung bzw. kann seine hier kundtun!
Ich bin jedenfalls auch der Meinung, daß solche Art von Geschmacks-verstärkern"  sicherlich in der Praxis einen kleinen Vorteil bringen!!! Allerdings kann so ein Zeug auch keine Fische herbeizaubern!!! :s 
Ich für meinen Teil lese das Ganze hier mit recht großem Interesse und bin auch gleich zum Apotheke um die Ecke gegangen. 

Kleiner Beitrag aus der Praxis:
Jod (lat. jodum) ist eigentlich in jeder Apotheke frei erhältlich (Pulverform) und wird auch von denen frei vertrieben. Aber da das Pulver in der Praxis nicht mit Wasser löslich ist, hat mir mein Zaubermittel-Mixer zu dieser schon o.a. lugolschen Lösung geraten (welche innerhalb eines Tages in seiner Zauberhütte zubereitet werden kann!!!). Kostenpunkt für diese Lösung ca. 10 Euro (50ml). Ich habe keine Ahnung ob das nun teuer oder billig ist (war mir auch egal, weil ich das nun unbedingt am Wochenende ausprobieren will!!!!  :q ).
Ich werde nun mit der Lugolschen Lösung und Lebertran in der Tasche (Flasche!!!) mich am Sonntag auf mein Boot setzen und eifrig ausprobieren!!!  #: Bericht folgt natürlich!!!!!
 #6 
Cu 
MB243


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Moin,

schon klar, daß man die Fische nicht herbei zaubern kann sondern finden muß, schließlich geht es um Brandungsangeln und nicht um den Forellenpuff...
Aber es muß schon was dran sein an den Lockmittelchen - wäre es sonst zwecks Chancengleichheit bei Wettbewerben verboten?
Ich bin neugierig geworden und denke, daß ich es diese Saison mal ausprobieren werde.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

@ michael
bestes argument mit dem verbot bei wettbewerben !!!
ich werde diesen herbst auch testen bis der arzt kommt.
@ mb243
diese lösung habe ich auch. bei mir hat das leider nichts gebracht.
vielleicht habe ich es auch zu massiv angewendet. habe keine ahnung...
bin mal gespannt auf deinen bericht.


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Na, dann laßt uns das mal testen . Ich glaube am 30.10 steht kein Termin an .
Schlage vor wir treffen uns in Hohenfelde so gegen 16Uhr und angeln bis um 22 oder 23 Uhr . Einsatz ist ne Flasche Barcadi .  Stiffte dann auch einen Pokal (Aufschrifft 1.Tunken-Cup ) . Ich angele Watt-Sandwurm natur . Habt Ihr Lust ?


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

da ist eigentlich kalles angelshop cup. weiss aber noch nicht ob ich da mit machen möchte. habe weder positive noch negative resonanz gehört.
von mir aus ja.bin ich dann gerne in hohenfelde dabei.
ich denke ein paar andere werden auch noch kommen. und sonst angeln wir halt zu zweit einen aus. selbst wenn die tunke wirken sollte wird es sehr schwer für mich bei so einen top angler wie dir ! mal ganz abgesehen wer nun gewinnt oder verliert.
ich schmeiss schonmal ein sicpack auf den markt.
freue mich drauf


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Koche auch nur mit Wasser aber ich glaube ein Spass ist sowas allemal .Hohenfelde hasse ich eigendlich , ist als Treffpunkt aber gar nicht schlecht .


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

ich weiss garnicht wann ich das letzte mal in hohenfelde war.
naja wie du schon sagst: ein spaß wirds allemal. und ein wenig erfahrungsaustausch
ist ja immer gut. hinzu kommt natürlich noch dass es ne super trainingseinheit für die deutsche wird.


----------



## Quappenqualle

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Na das ist doch mal was!

Besonders der Beitrag mit den Damenbinden hat mir super gefallen...

Beissen denn die Dorschis auf eine bestimmte Marke??! Always ultra?  Und dürfen die Dinger auch gebraucht sein?... 

Kleiner Spaß am Rande..


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Hätte da noch eine Idee den Spaßfaktor zu erhöhen , jeder der mitmachen möchte bringt irgend etwas neuwertiges im Wert von sagen wir mal 10 Euronen mit (die fünfte Kopflampe , ne kleine Spende von seinem Angelladen , ne Mettwurst oder eben den Barcadi ) die ersten drei bekommen die heiß ersehnten Pokale , die mitgebrachten Sachen stellen wir ins Auto und nach Angelende darf der Erfolgloseste zur Strafe zuerst aussuchen . So kann jeder etwas mitnehmen , wir kommen der Frage Tunken ja/nein etwas näher und wer möchte bekommt den einen oder anderen Tip und das alles Gratis !
Also würde mich freuen wenn auch Brandungsanlger der nicht tunkenden Fraktion mitmachen würden .
Also vielleicht klappt es ja mit einem endlich mal zwanglosem Gemeinschaftsangeln .
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

super idee andreas !!! ne kleine tombola hat doch immer was für sich.
mit dem tunken werde ich mit sicherheit vorher schonmal ein wenig testen. 
wenn beim gemeinschaftsangeln alle tunken möchten außer du, dann erkläre ich mich gerne bereit auch keine tunke zu benutzen. denn je besser das gleichgewicht zwischen den tunkern und nichtunkern, desto besser können wir ein urteil fällen.


----------



## Patty

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Moin Boardis,
hab die Berichte über den Einsatz von Jod mit großem Interresse verfolgt. Hab mir heute aus der Apoteke Jod in Pulverform besorgt. Bin mir aber nicht wirklich sicher ob ich das richtige erwischt habe, die Aufschrift macht mir etwas Angst. Es handelt sich um *Polyvidon-Jod* und auf der Flasche steht:
*Giftig für Wasserorganismen, kann für Gewässer längerfristig schädliche Wirkug haben.*
*Feisetzung in die Umwelt vermeiden.*
Da tunkt Ihr Eure Würmer rein?


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

ich weiss net. ich habe ne wässrige jod lösung wo nichts dergleichen drauf steht.
aber testen werde ich das ganze. wenn man die würmer anfasst sind die hände auch voller jod. kennst du doch bestimmt auch oder ? so müsste das was du hast auch auf den fingern aussehen.


----------



## Patty

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

@Aalglatze,
ich hab keine Ahnung, vielleicht gibt es unterschiedliche Jodarten oder was auch immer. Wäre schön wenn sich noch jemand zu Wort meldet der so was ausprobiert hat oder etwas davon versteht. Bin auf jeden Fall Sonntag auf Fehmarn, weiß aber noch nicht ob ich das Zeug teste. Die Aufschrift ist mir umheimlich.
Petri Patty


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

du musst dieses pulver in destilierten wasser auflösen. dann wird die flüssigkeit zur wässrigen jodlösung. immer nur soviel wasser hinzugeben dass sich das pulver noch gut löst. mit normalen wasser dürfte das notfalls auch gehen.
probiere mal aus.
bin gespannt auf dein ergebnis


----------



## Patty

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Ich werde es probieren. Sonntag Abend geht es los und Montag weiß ich dann mehr. Bin gespannt.
Petri Patty


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

und versuche am besten nur eine der beiden ruten für jod zu benutzen, damit du ein ergebnis hast wo wirklich mehr drauf gefangen wurde. wünsche dir auf jeden fall viel erfolg.


----------



## Koschi

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> bei wettkämpfen ist das tunken eigentlich generell verboten.



Streiche das EIGENTLICH.......  #d


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

stimmt nicht koschi !!!
bei einigen wettkämpfen ist es nicht verboten. 
bei den DMV veranstaltungen ist es natürlich verboten.
ich finde aber dass bei wettkämpfen ein generelles verbot bestehen sollte.


----------



## Düsselfjorden

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

@Aga:

 Nur um Enttäuschungen vorzubeugen - "Meine"  Apothekerin sagte, Jod sei in der elementaren Form nicht wasserlöslich, es würde noch Kaliumjodit (hoffe ich habe das richtig behalten) benötigt um die Lösung zu erschaffen... Am besten ist es wohl die Lösung (Lugolsche L. heisst sie) direkt vom Apotheker machen zu lassen. 

 (Für Lübeck hab ich einen Apothekentip (100ml - 4,50 EUR) - PN!)


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

da hat mir mein apotheker auch erzählt. deswegen nimmt man jodid und lösst es in wasser. dann soll das ganze eine richtige jodlösung sein. 
aber lassen wir uns mal überraschen was die tests so bringen...


----------



## mb243

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Gleich geht los!
Noch ca. 2 Stunden und dann kann ich meine Lugolsche Lösung testen!!!
Heute abend wird berichtet!!!!


----------



## McKay

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

moin,
poste ausm krankenhaus,linke hand im gips,deswegen nur in kleinschrift.
das problem mit lugolscher lösung wird sein,das sie viel zu schnell vom köder gespült wird.deswegen würde ich das jod in öl lösen,und mit neutralem pflanzenfett soweit eindicken,das es quasi eine schmierige paste ergibt.schließlich soll die lockwirkung ja
einige zeit anhalten.noch besser ist es einen schlanken futterkorb mit schaumstoff auszufüttern,und dort die paste reinkleistern.nur die würmer mit lug. lösung zu benetzen bringt meiner erfahrung nach nicht viel,schon beim eintauchen der montage ins wasser wird das jod abgespühlt.
bin gespannt auf eure testergebnisse.
tight lines 
marcus


----------



## mb243

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

@Mckay
Du hast wahrscheinlich recht mit Deiner Anmerkung. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mir sehr feine Injektionsnadeln und Spritzen besorgt. Ich werde wohl gleich die Köder damit ein wenig "aufspritzen" um den Duft länger am Köder zu halten.
Mal sehen ob das so klappt!??!!

Bis nachher!

P.S.: Ich bin so gespannt und freu mich wie eine Schneekönigin auf das Platten angeln.  :q 
Ein bißchen arg ist es im Moment mit dem Wind- aber das kann mich heute nicht abhalten!!!
 #6


----------



## mb243

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Ach so!!!!!!!!!!!!!! #q 

Gute Besserung!!!!!


----------



## Meeres_Angler

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

hallo
ich bin gespannt was euer probe angeln ergiebt.
ich kann nur so viel dazu sagen.ich selber habe noch keine tunke gemacht wegen dem stinken.aber ich probiere viel aus (alles was man so kaufen kann),und ich muß sagen das zb. der tip lebertran in norwegen auf leng und lunb mir nicht mehr fisch gebracht hat.oder in der ostsee,auf butt und dorsch mit (öl oder pulver) auf den würmern,auch das hat mir kein erfolg gebracht.
aber zb.im süsswasser auf forelle hatte ich mit manchen tunken schon echt tage wo mir dir die fische die bude eingerannt haben.super geil.  

so kann ich sagen das im meer das tunken so eine sache ist,aber ich glaube das die menge der tunke da eine rolle spielt,wie beim anfüttern im süsswasser(da wirft ja auch keiner ein fingerhut voll futter ins fliesswasser rein oder)
also glaube ich das wenn der fisch erst mal am fang platz ist (zb.mit einer stinkbombe angelockt),das dann auch mit getunkten würmern der fisch am platz gehlten werden kann.
da mag es natürlich auch sein das im herbst die tunke super ist aber im sommer schei..,so habe ich es im süsswasser erlebt.

das werde ich auf meiner nächsten tour probieren,mal sehen wie es wird.

meeres angler


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

juhu der herbst kommt !!!!!!!!!!!
wenn ich so nach draußen gucke sehe ich den herbst. schöner wind mit frischer luft.
bald gehts los. auf den test bin ich natürlich gespannt !
mal abwarten was passiert.


----------



## The_Duke

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*



			
				Patty schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Boardis,
> hab die Berichte über den Einsatz von Jod mit großem Interresse verfolgt. Hab mir heute aus der Apoteke Jod in Pulverform besorgt. Bin mir aber nicht wirklich sicher ob ich das richtige erwischt habe, die Aufschrift macht mir etwas Angst. Es handelt sich um *Polyvidon-Jod* und auf der Flasche steht:
> *Giftig für Wasserorganismen, kann für Gewässer längerfristig schädliche Wirkug haben.*
> *Feisetzung in die Umwelt vermeiden.*
> Da tunkt Ihr Eure Würmer rein?



Mal ein paar Infos über Löslichkeit von Jod und seinen Salzen...
Elementares Jod löst sich sehr schlecht in Wasser (ca. 0,3g in 1000ml Wasser). Dies liegt daran, daß Jod als Zweiermolekül vorliegt und dabei keine polare Bindung aufweist, sodaß es ein polares Lösemittel (z.B. Wasser) schwer hat diese Bindung zu cracken und eine gelöste Ionenform zu erzwingen.
Anders bei den Jodsalzen...bestes Beispiel Kaliumjodid (chem. Formel KJ). Diese Bindung ist stark polar zur Jodseite hin und lässt sich sehr gut vom Wasser "angreifen", wodurch eine sehr gute Löslichkeit im Wasser ergiebt...in einem Liter Wasser kann man bis zu 1440g Kaliumjodid lösen!
@Patty
Deine polyvidone Jodlösung ist nichts anderes als eine Kaliumjodid-Lösung in welcher zusätzlich noch elementares Jod gelöst wurde....es liegt also eine KJ3-Lösung vor, wobei das KJ3-Molekül eher als Komplex und nicht als "richtiges" Molekül anzusehen ist. Herstellung wie folgt: 2g Kaliumiodid in 10ml Wasser lösen und mit 1g Iod versetzen, mit Wasser auf 100ml auffüllen
In dieser Kaliumjodid-Lösung löst sich das feste elementare Jod viel besser, als in reinem Wasser.
Die Alternative das Jod in Öl zu lösen ist nicht schlecht, da auch hier eine gute Löslichkeit erreicht werden kann, allerdings ist dann die Löslichkeit im Wasser schlecht, da Öl und Wasser nicht grade "Freunde" in Bezug auf Löslichkeit sind. Dem kann man aber durch Zugabe eines Emulgators abhelfen, der dann die "Brücke" zwischen Wasser und Öl bildet. 
Ein theoretischer Tipp von mir...versucht mal Jod in Glycerin zu lösen...müsste eigentlich klappen! Glycerin ist ein dreiwertiger aliphatischer Alkohol mit öligem Charakter und wasserlöslich, jedoch hat es einen neutralen Geschmack, also nich diese Schärfe wie Ethanol ("Trinkalkohol"). Diese Glycerin/Jod-Lösung haftet bestimmt ganz gut am Köder und wird auch langsam ans wasser abgegeben...wie gesagt...hier macht Versuch kluch!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Moin Leute,
was haltet ihr davon wenn wir diese Jodtunke gemeinsam im November testen. Da is doch ein Treffen in Planung, vieleicht wird ja was draus. #h
Hier klicken und anmelden!!!


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

wenns zeitlich klappt bin ich dabei !
wir wollen aber am 30.10 schonmal testen ob es läuft. a.bu stiftet sogar pokale.
müsst mal ne seite zurück blättern
wie siehts denn da bei euch aus ?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Nä, 30.10. kann ich nicht denn am 31. haben wir Gemeinschaftsangeln vom Verein.
Geht ja auch nicht nur um das Tunke testen sondern um das Treffen allgemein.


----------



## Düsselfjorden

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Ich bin leider erst kurz vor Weihnachten wieder hier oben |gr:

 Aber ich melde mich rechtzeitig an - Evtl kann ich ja mal wen von euch kennenlernen  Dezember sollte ja noch was laufen...


----------



## mb243

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Guten Morgen alle zusammen!

Ich wollte ja eigentlich von meinem Testen mit diversen Tunken berichten, allerdings ist da so einiges dazwischen gekommen!
Also, -----    voller Vorfreude sind wir (meine Freundin und mein zukünftiger Schwager) gestern vormittag nach Langholz gefahren. Dort angekommen blies uns ein Wind um die Ohren, der jegliche Versuche mit dem Boot rauszufahren als Irrsinn darstellte. Also wir unsere Sachen gar nicht erst ausgepackt, sondern wieder Richtung Eckernförde nach Kiekut zum Hundestrand bei der Steilküste. Dort war es wesentlich ruhiger und wir konnten das Boot zu  Wasser lassen und unsere Sachen montieren. Als wir gerade zu Wasser waren und ich den AB anziehen wollte, drehte sich meine Freundin in die Richtung des Seilzuges und ohne das ich es verhindern konnte, donnerte meine Faust mit dem Seilzug in Hand genau auf Ihre Nase!!! Keine 3 Min. auf dem Wasser!!!
Iris fasste sich gleich an die besagte Stelle und drehte sich zu mir um. Das Wasser schoss Ihr in die Augen und sich sah in diesem wunderschönen Gesicht eine total krumme Nase!!! Ich weiß nicht genau ob sich jetzt jemand vorstellen kann, was in mir abging. Vor mir saß die wundervollste Frau auf der ganzen Welt und der Person welcher man eigentlich nur Schutz und Geborgenheit entgegen bringen möchte -und ich habe Ihr nun die Nase gebrochen. Eine riesen Blutblase drückte sich durch das süße Näschen!!!
Man war das ein scheiss Gefühl!!!
Wir natürlich sofort wieder an Land gepaddelt und im Galopp ins zum Glück nicht weit entfernte Krankenhaus gefahren!!! Dort saßen wir beide so ca. 2 Std. nur dumm rum und kamen uns ein wenig verar...ht vor, denn irgendwie war so etwas wohl kein Notfall. Nach dem ganzen Prozedere mit persönlichen Angaben und der Bezahlung der obligatorischen 10 Euro "Notfall"-Gebühr, kam denn das Röntgen und die Untersuchung doch endlich mal dran. An dieser Stelle auch noch mal in dickes Entschuldigung an meinen zukünftigen Schwager Olaf, denn der stand währendessen die ganze Zeit alleine im strömenden Regen am Strand. Den hatten wir da einfach stehen gelassen.
Olaf nutzte natürlich die Zeit, indem er die ganzen Sachen alleine wieder nach oben schleppte (inkl. Boot). Nach der Untersuchung im Krankenhaus sind Iris und ich dann wieder zu Ihm zurück. Und was sagte Iris??? Sie wollte weitermachen!!! Da stand meine liebe Freundin am Strand, mit einer von mir zertrümmerten Nase und wollte unbedingt nun endlich wieder aufs Wasser!!! Iris Du bist einfach nur süß!!!!
Nachdem wir dann die Sachen wieder an den Strand runtergeschleppt haben und die Ruten wieder montiert hatten, ging es dann (vorsichtig!!!) wieder aufs Wasser. 
Der Rest ist schnell erzählt. Es wackelte und schaukelte dermaßen, daß wir uns mehr auf "Nichtkentern" konzentrieren mußten, als daß wir nun produktiv irgendwelche Tinkuren testen konnten. Wir sind an diesem Tag ´"Schneider" geblieben, aber hatten trotzdem versucht noch einen halbwegs "schönen" Tag auf dem Wasser zu verbringen!!!
Fazit: Das mit dem Testen wurde also nix!!! Wir wiederholen das sicher unter angenehmeren Voraussetzungen!!!
An Iris:
Ich habe Dich so riesig doll lieb und werde Dir nie wieder solche Schmerzen zufügen. Du bist und bleibst für mich die tollste und schönste Frau der Welt!!!


----------



## The_Duke

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Na Donnerwetter!  #6  
#r #r #r für deine Freundin...sie scheint dich auch zu lieben 
Der "Normalfall" bei so einem Mißgeschick hätte in der Regel sicher so ausgesehen, daß es nen riesen Aufstand mit vielen Vorwürfen, Tränen und was weiß ich nicht noch alles gegeben hätte...die Reaktion deiner Freundin ist wirklich super!
 |schild-g  zu dieser freundin  

P.S.: Gute Besserung von hier aus!  |wavey:


----------



## Patty

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Guten Morgen 
und auch von mir erst einmal gute Besserung und vor Allem Respekt für Deine Frau. Echt tapfer!! 
Jetzt zu meinem Bericht über den Tunkentest gestern Abend.
Sind um 18.00 Uhr auf Fehmarn angekommen, auf Grund des Westwindes 
(der Wetterbericht hatte 5 gesagt) sind wir nach Püttsee gefahren. Wir waren gerade über die Düne als eine Windböe meine Kumpel von den Beinen holte und Ihn auf sein Hinterteil beförderte. An Angeln war hier nicht zu denken. Also zurück ins Auto und Richtung Altenteil gefahren. 
Hier war der Wind etwas erträglicher, weil von der Seite, die Brandung schien ok und wir beschlossen da zu bleiben. Was dann passierte habe ich noch nicht erlebt! 
Ich montierte 200 g Krallenbleie und beförderte meine Montage in die Brandung. Alles schien gut zu werden! Dann begann es zu regnen, auch das ist eigendlich ja kein Problen, aber an Schirmzelt oder ähnliches war nicht zu denken, einfach zu viel Wind. Also versuchten wir unsere Sachen einigermaßen trocken zu verstauen. Als ich dann kurz zu meinen Ruten schaute, waren beiden Stöcke so krumm wie nie und ich hatte Sorge, das sie samt Dreibein ins Meer verschwinden. Rute in die Hand und schauen was los ist. Meine gesammte Montage lag ca. 80 Meter rechts von mir am Strand, verknotet in 2 kg Kraut. Das ganze Spiel haben wir dann noch zwei mal wiederholt, aber es hatte keinen Sinn! Enttäuscht und nass haben wir alles eingepackt und sind nach Hause gefahren. Also kein Test mit Tunke! Vielleicht heute Abend in Travemünde.
Petri Patty


----------



## Düsselfjorden

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

@ Patty: Bin heut abend (bzw. eher ab Nachmittag) auch In Travemünde (inkl. Tunke) - Leider aber nur bis ca. 21 Uhr weil ich um 21.45 Uhr den Bus mitbekommen muss  So ists als NRWler im Norden, wenn man mit dem Zug da ist *g*

 Wer weiss, vielleicht sieht man sich... Ich werde mit besserer Hälfte links von der Priwallfähre sein (hinterm Altenheim)


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Oh Gottohgottohgottohgottohgott!
Das ist ja Herzzerreissend!
Das schiessen mir sofort die Tränen in die Augen. Ich weiss wie sehr ein Schlag auf die Nase wehtut.

Es tut mir für euch beide ganz doll leid.

Hut ab vor der deiner Prinzessin. Absolut tapferes Mäuschen  #r


----------



## Patty

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

@ Düsselfjorden,
ich glaub das passt gut, meine bessere Hälfte und mein Hundebaby werden mich wohl auch begleiten. Ich denke wir sehen uns. Ich bring mein Jodpulver, eine Fertigtunke und Krabbenöl mit. Bis dann!
Pertri Patty


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Oh Gottohgottohgottohgottohgott!
> Das ist ja Herzzerreissend!
> Das schiessen mir sofort die Tränen in die Augen. Ich weiss wie sehr ein Schlag auf die Nase wehtut.
> 
> Es tut mir für euch beide ganz doll leid.
> 
> Hut ab vor der deiner Prinzessin. Absolut tapferes Mäuschen  #r



Geht mir ganz genau so, eine tapfere Freundin hast du. Gut Besserund und viel Glück beim nächsten mal.
Allen anderen danke für die Berichte. #6


----------



## Düsselfjorden

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

@ Patty: Wir sind wahrscheinlich sogar zu viert da (Schwester und Mutter gesellen sich dazu) - Solange das Wetter noch mitspielt wird angeln immer zum Familienausflug 

 Ich werd wohl mein Dreibein mithaben, da nicht so viele das da dabei haben ist das evtl ein Erkennungszeichen. Ausserdem werden wir wohl wieder unter der ersten Lampe sitzen (ca 100 m ab dem Steg). Erkennungszeichen wird aber auch sein, daß wir zu viert dasitzen und nur einer angelt *g*


----------



## Patty

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Alles klar, so groß ist das ganze ja nicht da. Dreibein hab ich auch dabei, ist einfach praktisch, weil die Ruten gut stehen. Mich und meine Frau erkennst du auf jeden Fall an einem kleinen schwarzen Hund (naja, noch eher ein Wollkneuel, das ein Hund werden will). Sehe aber die Chancen etwas zu Fangen eher gering, bei dem Westwind wird das Wasser aus der Trave gedrückt. Schauen wir mal! Freu mich auf jeden Fall, nachdem mein Ausflug letzte Nacht nach Fehmarn dem Sturm zum Opfer gefallen ist.

Petri Patty


----------



## Düsselfjorden

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

So...

 Dann wolln wir mal verkünden wies war... #d

 Ausser einem platten Kerlchen auf Watti+Garnele war nix zu machen - Ob getunkt oder nicht.

 Ich werde im Dezember mal wieder schauen - Und ich denke man sieht sich Patty :m


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

oh man das ist ja nicht so schön !
aber ich hoffe euer abend war trotzdem nett.
ich gehe in zwei wochen los zum testen....


----------



## Düsselfjorden

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Nett wars allemal, hab so gleich mal Pattys Wollkneuel kennengelernt - Klasse das Kerlchen!

 Mal sehen was er schreibt - Vielleicht hat er ja nach meinem Aufbruch noch diiee Fänge gemacht *g*


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

wer weiss. sowas ist mir alles schon passiert. drei stunden nichts los gewesen und plötzlich kamen biss auf biss...
ich setz gleich mal ein link ein von so einem tag. da waren es allerdings keine stunden vorher.


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

guck mal hier

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=33037&highlight=fangbericht

das war das ergebnis


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

und wie siehts nun mit dem treffen aus ?
bisher sind a.bu und ich dabei. ihr könnt uns doch nicht mit dem bier,bacardi unde den pokalen alleine lassen :-(


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

War am Sonntag am Schönberger Strand und  hatte in 4 Stunden 38 Dorsche (leider nur 6 Maßige ) . Hatte die Chemimische-Keule selbstverständlich nicht mit . Fische waren überall zwischen 30 und 130 Metern . Die beiden größten Dorsche lagen bei 47 cm . Hatten Ablandigen Wind und extrem flaches Wasser . Ich denke die untermaßigen Fische werden wir in diesem Herbst reichlich haben allerdings läßt das auf einen guten Bestand in 2005 hoffen . Ich habe mit einigen Freunden über den 30.10 gesprochen , so drei -  vier Leutchen werden dabei sein , übrigens alles Nichttunker .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

also ich werde auch nicht tunken...
werde das zwar mal testen, aber dann angeln ich lieber ganz entspannt ohne sauerei und gestank. 
wer sinde denn die drei vier leutchen ? auch dmv´ler ?

das mit dem dorsch ist ja erfreulich #6 
aber hoffentlich kommen die größeren jungs noch häufiger an strandnähe.
petri heil !!


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Überwiegend ja , möchte aber nochmal darauf hinweisen das es hier um den Spass geht und nicht um Wettkampf . Wenn es denn klappt  werden einige sehr erfolgreiche Angler da sein und mit Sicherheit auch eine ganze Menge an Tipps parat haben . Es wäre aber wirklich toll wenn einige von Euch das mit dem Tunken ausprobieren würden . Ich hoffe wir schaffen es 10-15 Leute zusammen zu bekommen .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Patty

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Also das mit den Großen Fängen ist nichts mehr geworden. Bin aber nicht Schneider geblieben! Ein maßiger Dorsch war noch drin. Waren aber auch nur bis 22.00Uhr da, dann mußte ich einpacken, meine Frau fühlte sich von den Mücken gestört und der Hund war Müde. Also einpacken und nach Hause. Der Dorsch hat auf Watti-Seeringel-Mix gebissen, ohne Tunke! Wenn ich den 30.10. arbeitstechnisch auf die Reihe bekomme bin ich beim Test dabei. Kann das aber erst kurzfristig sagen (Gastronomie eben).Wo solls den eigentlich hingehen?

Petri Patty


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

@ a.bu 
klar geht es um spaß. wettkämpfe haben wir schließlich genug vor uns.
war nur ne frage wegen der spezies. denn ich würde es besser finden wenn auch von denen welche die tunke testen um ein aussagekräftigeres ergebnis zu haben.
ich glaube nämlich dass du oder wer auch immer noch wesentlich besser ohne tunke dorsche fängst als die meisten mit der tunke.
ich denke dass aus meiner ecke auch noch ein paar gute angler dabei sind.
werde mir erstmal genaue gedanken machen wie und was ich für ne tunke mache.
kann man muscheln auch für sowas nehmen wenn man die klein stampft ?
habe sowas mal in nem norwegenvideo gesehen.


----------



## Düsselfjorden

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

@ Patty


Naja das kommt dann wenn kälter wird  Ich bin evtl doch im Oktober nochmal kurz da... Dann gehts auf jeden Fall nochmal nach TR-M - Evtl sieht man sich ja wieder. #6 

Ich versuche es jetzt die Tage mal erstmalig am Rhein - Der Aal sollte doch laufen... Naja, entspannend ist es allemal...


----------



## Patty

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

@ Düsselfjorden

Kannst ja schreiben, wenn Du im Oktober noch mal bei uns im Norden bist, wenns dann  zeitlich passt sehen wir uns bestimmt. Viel Spaß mit den Aalen, meld Dich mal mit nem Fangbericht.

Petri Patty


----------



## Brandungsfutzi

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich würde gerne mitmachen, denn Spaß haben und Brandungsangeln  ist genau das Richtige für mich.
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber ist am 30.10. nicht das Landesverbandsbrandungsangeln in Hohenfelde!

Gruß
Brandungsfutzi


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Soll dort nur der Treffpunkt sein , wir können von dort aus mindestens 5 gute Plätze in wenigen Minuten erreichen . Toll das Du mit machst !

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

finde ich auch super dass du dabei bist.
hast dich denn  schon für den pro surf cup angemeldet ?


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Hi,
ich wollt auch nur Bescheid sagen das ich auch dabei sein werde.
werde mal versuchen bis dahin eine Tunke fertigzukriegen.Komme 3 tage vor unserem Treffen erst wieder aus Norwegen zurück,hoffe das ich die Tunke bis dahin fertig bekomm.
Bis dahin 

euer Johann


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

super !!! so langsam kommt das rad ins rollen !
ich bin auch die ganze zeit am überlegen wie und was ich in die tunke reinmache.
mal gucken...


----------



## Brandungsfutzi

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Moin Andreas,

da bin ich aber froh, dass wir uns dort nur treffen. So gerne angel ich da sowieso nicht. 

Hallo Agalatze,
leider hatte ich meinem Kollegen schon zugesagt, daher muß ich bei dem Angeln auf 
Fehmarn am 09.10.( Eberhardt) teilnehmen. 
Du kannst ja mal berichten wie das Angeln und die Organisation war.

Übrigens ist die Quali. Anmeldung angekommen, jetzt kann es entlich losgehen.

Kann es nun entlich losgehen, kann es kaum noch abwarten!!!!

Gruß
Volker

P.S. Ich hoffe doch, dass wir auf der Quali. ein wir kleinen Plausch halten.


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

ach das entenangeln steht wieder an ?
naja macht ja nichts. bei der qualli quatschen wir ne runde.
müssen uns kurz vorher nochmal kontaktieren damit wir uns irgendwo und irgendwann da treffen können. bei der menge ist ja sehr unübersichtlich


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

ich habe mir jetzt eine schöne tunke ausgedacht. mal gucken ob es was bringt.
so langsam rückt der termin ja auch schon näher...
ich hoffe nur nicht, dass ich danach als "tunker" verschrien bin.
das würde ich natürlich nicht gut finden.
@ andreas
bist du mal wieder losgewesen ?


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Moin Aqalatze ,

hatte Samstag Vereinsangeln in der Eckernförder-Bucht. 41 Dorsche in 4,5 Stunden , 4 waren maßig . War damit noch ganz gut , aber so richtig macht 
das keinen Spaß . Na ja , schauen wir mal die nächsten Wochenenden .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

ist echt der wahnsinn mit den zwergen. aber warten wir mal ab. die großen kommen ja in der regel etwas später bei kühleren temperaturen. ich bin guter hoffnung. und am 9.10 gehts dann ja auch schon los zum pro surf cup


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Bin am 09.10 auch dabei , wird hoffendlich ein netter Abend ansonsten lynchen mich meine Teamkollegen  (bei 28 Euro Startgeld) .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

mich peitscht das teamangeln immer sehr nach vorne. da gebe ich wirklich mehr als     100 %. du hast mit sicherheit ein sehr starkes team. ich wünsche euch auf jedenfall schonmal ein dickes petri heil.
wir (marcel,tackle und ich) versuchen auch in die vorderen ränge zu kommen. mal sehen ob uns das gelingen wird.
bin jedenfalls schon sehr gespannt auf die veranstaltung.


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Danke , Euch ebenfalls Petri Heil . Ich glaube im Moment muß man einfach nur Glück haben , was nutzen viele Fische wenn keiner passt ? Angeln wir beim DMV eigendlich jetzt noch den zusatz Zentimeter ? Das würde ich für ganz schön heftig halten . Angele am 30 . mit Dieter Arwginski und Volker Thöming , die Beiden glühen auch schon .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Hallo Andreas,

also am Samstag haben wir beim Hamburger Brandungstag mit 38er Maß geangelt, aber im neuen DMV Heft steht glaub ich "5 MAL" drinne das 39 das neue Maß fürn DMV ist. Wird auf jeden Fall  ab diesem Jahr nicht spaßig werden in der Brandung  #d . Im Frühjahr war schon glücklich wenn die NÖKER 36 hatten...

Gruß
Marcel  #6


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

da habt ihr ja wirklich ein starkes team !!!
wird sicher witzig mit volker...
und mit dem maß werden wor uns wohl mal überraschen lassen wie es beim pro surf cup sein wird.


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Hallo Leute ,

langsam aber sicher geht es auf den 30 . 10 zu und ich hoffe einige von Euch kommen zu unserem Brandungsangeln . Leider bin ich am Pc ne ziehmliche Blinse und weis nicht wie man eine Teilnehmerliste erstellt (kriegt das einer für mich hin ? ) Den Treffpunkt Hohenfelde Parkplatz würde ich gerne beibehalten allerdings die Uhrzeit auf 14 Uhr vorverlegen (wegen der zur Zeit super Fänge in der Nachmittagszeit).
Habe Samstag und Sonntag trainiert , hier das Ergebnis  :
Samstag : 11 maßige Dorsche , 1 Butt 32 cm und 18 untermaßige Dorsche ,drei der Dorsche lagen zwischen 52 und 55 cm .
Sonntag und jetzt kommts : geangelt von 16 bis 20 Uhr . Erster Dorsch nach 10 min . (65cm) . Dann waren da noch ein 60 er zwei 57er zwei 55er ein 53er und drei 51er . Besoderes Highlight war eine Doublette mit einem 57er und 55er Dorsch ( die Spaziergänger am Strand konnten es nicht glauben ) . Mit der Dämmerung war der Spuck vorbei und die Zwerge waren wieder in Massen da . Mein Kumpel Dieter fing 8 Dorsche deutlich über 50 cm . Das ganze spielte sich zwei Molen neben der Schönberger Seebrücke ab .
Ich hoffe Ihr seid jetzt auch ein bischen heiß geworden ,

gruß Andreas


----------



## Palerado

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Das kann doch nicht wahr sein.
Das ist ja ein absolutes Traumergebnis.

Gibt es Fotos von dem Fang?


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Leider muß ich da passen da ich keine Digicam habe . Aber für alle DMV-Angler , ich habe die Info das die Herbstqualli 2005 an den Schönberger Stränden statt findet , damit wird dem Wunsch vieler Teilnehmer nachgekommen . Ich hoffe das die Fraktion der Insel-Angler den " neuen Ständen " eine Chance gibt und zahlreich erscheint .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

hallo andreas !
also ich werde nachher mal in ruhe so eine liste erstellen. mal gucken wer alles mit dabei war. hast du schon die ergebnisse vom schurcup gehört ? da ist ähnlich gut gefangen worden !!! das lässt auf die qualli wirklich hoffen.
dass wir an schöneberger strand angeln wollen finde ich allerdings nur teilweise gut. und dann sollte man das ganze aus dem IFA verlegen richtung schöneberger strand. da gibts doch mit sicherheit auch gute veranstaltungsmöglichkeiten.
aber das wichtigste-hauptsache wir fangen fisch !!!


----------



## Brandungsfutzi

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Hallo a.bu und Agalatze,

ich hatte am sa. 11 maßige Dorsche und ca. 30 kleine. Leider waren meine Größen nicht so super bis 41 cm.
Mit dem Schönberger Strand kann ich auf jedem Fall leben.Auf den letzten 
Veranstaltungen haben wir ja oftmals besser auf dem Festland gefangen.
Jetzt ist es ja bald so weit und wir werden uns ja auch persönlich auf der Quali sehen.

Gruß
Brandungsfutzi


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Hallo Agalatze hallo Brandungsfutzi ,

ich möchte Fischi nicht vorweggreifen aber wir werden das IFA-Zentrum verlassen und warscheinlich wird dann die Felsenburg am Schönberger-Strand der Treffpunkt . Aber wie gesagt erst nächstes Jahr im Herbst . Von der Insel habe ich nichts gehört .
Wir sehen uns dann am Wochenende ,

Andreas


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

haus felsenburg finde ich aber ganz schön klein. oder gibt es da noch einen anderen raum als den beim kaderfischen ? ich wette da wird es noch ne menge angler geben,die keine lust haben dort zu angeln. ich finde die ecke vom angeln her wirklich top !
vielleicht läuft es ja auch darauf hinnaus, dass eine qualli dort und eine auf fehmarn stattfindet. wer weiß was noch kommt. 
hier mal eine liste wer dabei ist:

a.bu
brandungsfutzi
heiliger johann
patty wenn er nicht arbeiten muss
und meine wenigkeit "agalatze"


----------



## Brandungsfutzi

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Moin Agalatze,

es könnte sein, dass 2 Kollegen noch mitkommen möchten,sage aber noch 
bescheid,  ob sie nun wirklich mitkommen.
Andreas wollte doch noch 3 - 4 Kollegen mitbringen, die hast Du noch vergessen.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

ich bringe wahrscheinlich auch noch jemanden mit.
hatte extra nur die boardies aufgezählt


----------



## Leif-Jesper

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Ich sach nur:TOP SECRET Dorschkiller#6 #6 
allerdings:v


----------



## Palerado

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Taugt so ein Fertigzeugs wirklich?
Ich bin da ja grundsätzlich skeptisch was diese "Wundermittel" angeht.


----------



## Leif-Jesper

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Ja!
Manchmal beisst nichts, dann spritzt de einfach mit ner Spritze ein bisschen in den Wurm und#a


----------



## Katze_01

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Moinsen,

hab so ein Wundermittel mal am Teich ausprobiert,
Top Secret für Aal;
und habe Schleien gefangen!!!

Irgendetwas scheint wohl dranzusein!

Aber passt bloss auf das das Zeug nicht auf Getränkekarton oder Ähnliches kommt schmeckt noch nach Stunden zum :v 

Katz, der in Flensburg lebte


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

So Ihr Tunker ,

die Stunde der Wahrheit naht . Habe heute meine Würmer gespühlt und einzelnd auf Samstag eingeschworen . Nochmal zum Treffpunkt : 14 Uhr , Hohenfelde Parkplatz direkt am Strand . Denkt bitte daran irgend eine Kleinigkeit mitzubringen . Wer bisher noch nichts von unserem Vergleichsangeln wußte , kann sich ja mal in die letzten Seiten reinlesen , jeder ist willkommen ob mit oder ohne Tunke .
Freue mich auf Euch ,

Andreas


----------



## Brandungsfutzi

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Moin Andreas,
kann es kaum noch abwarten, wieder ans Wasser zu fahren.

Bis Samstag
Gruß
Volker


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

so leute bald ist es soweit.
wielange wollt ihr denn angeln ? muss ja irgendwie einplanen wieviele würmer ich mitnehme.
komme auch leider etwas später weil ich bei der roadshow noch mit anpacken muss. sieht wohl fast so aus als wären wir nicht viele.
ob ich nun ne tunke mitnehme weiss ich noch nicht. wird wahrscheinlich sowieso nichts bringen bei dem "zwergenaufstand". die beissen sowieso wie blöde.
habe gehört dass dienstag in behrensdorf super gefangen wurde. vielleicht wäre das ja was ?!
wäre auch nett wenn mir einer von euch seine handynummer zukommen lassen würde (PM), da ich ja später komme und wissen muss wo es hingeht. vielen dank.


----------



## Brandungsfutzi

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Moin Agalatze,

ich habe 100 Würmer bestellt, mal sehen wie lange sie reichen.
Ich glaube schon, dass wir  ein paar Leutchen werden.
Von meinen Kollegen kommen auch noch 3 mit.
Ich schicke Dir gleich mal meine Handy Nr. per PM, damit Du uns findest.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Moin Moin,

wer kommt den nun ????

War 14.00 Uhr Treffen Hohenfelde Strand richtig ???

Mit Tunke wird es nichts mehr,bin ja erst mitte
der Woche aus Norge zurückgekommen,
und da ich ja noch alles putzen mußte
und Vorfächer bauen mußte bleibt mir keine Zeit.

Bis morgen 
Thomas


----------



## Brandungsfutzi

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Moin Thomas,

ich gehe mal davon aus, dass wir vielleicht so 10 - 15 Leute werden.

Hauptsache wir haben Spaß und die Windrichtung sieht auch gut aus.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*



			
				Brandungsfutzi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Thomas,
> 
> ich gehe mal davon aus, dass wir vielleicht so 10 - 15 Leute werden.
> 
> Hauptsache wir haben Spaß und die Windrichtung sieht auch gut aus.
> 
> Gruß
> Volker


Hi ,
ich glaub wir haben morgen schlappen Ostwind,

war es richtig das jeder von uns ein kleinen Preis
mitbringen tut?????

Gruß Thomas


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Hallo Thomas ,

bring irgend eine Kleinigkeit mit . Ich hoffe das überhaupt jemand ne Tunke anrührt . Wetter scheint ganz gut zu werden , Pokale stehen bereit von mir aus kann es losgehen .
Bis morgen 

gruß Andreas


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

So , wir haben es vollbracht . Samstag haben wir uns in Hohenfelde zum ersten 
" T-CUP " getroffen . Nach kurzer Absprache fuhren wir mit 7 Anglern zum Hubertsberg ( Agalatze kam erst einige Stunden später ) . Die Bedingungen waren alles andere als gut , Ententeich , Nebel und ablaufendes Wasser ließen nichts gutes erahnen . Wir mußten ca. 200 Meter über ziehmlich unwegsamen 
Naturstrand zu unseren Angelplätzen gehen und haben dann gemütlich unserer Gerät aufgebaut . Wir warfen unsere Angeln aus und dann begann das große kennen lernen sowie ein reger Gedankenaustausch . Nach ca. 20 min völlig ins Gespräch vertieft , bemerkte ich einen schönen Biss an meiner Rute , herraus kam ein guter 48 Dorsch und das um 15 Uhr . Dann war eine ganze Weile Totentanz . Gegen 17 Uhr fing der heilige Johann die erste Platte und kurz darauf 
zog Brandugsfutzi nach . Es folgten viele Fehlbisse und dann und wann immer mal wieder ein Butt . Gegen 18 Uhr bekam ich wieder einen Dorschbiss den ich aber nicht gleich annahm denn "man hat ja zwei Haken " kurz darauf war die Rute dann richtig krum . Ein schöner 62 Dorsch und ein Untermaßiger hatten die Würmer verhaftet . Irgend wann nach einer Schleswig - Holstein Rundfahrt und 5 Telefonaten traf Agalatze ein . Wir tranken schnell ne Flasche Warsteiner und dann legte Agalatze los , einmal ausgeworfen und gleich eine maßige Doublette Dorsch und Butt . Gegen 23 Uhr packten wir ein und gingen zum Parkplatz , die Fische wurden gemessen und wir machten unsere Siegerehrung . Jeder sollte eine Kleinigkeit mitbringen ( war wirklich super was da zusammen gekommen ist ) und der "Erfolgloseste "durfte als erster aussuchen . Die ersten Drei bekamen Pokale , erster Agalatze mit 6 schönen Dorschen und einer Platte , zweiter Brandungsfutzi und dritter Mathias . Schade das keiner eine Tunke zum Einsatz brachte aber trotzdem hat diese Diskussion im Board uns zu einem tollen Abend verholfen der wirklich mehr Teilnehmer verdient hätte . Bilder haben wir reichlich gemacht und ich hoffe sie sind bald zu sehen . Nochmal dank an alle und glückwunsch an Agalatze

gruß Andreas


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

nun mal meine eindrücke. also wei abu schon geschrieben hat habe ich mich kräftig verfahren und bin leider erst später dazu getroffen. wenn sowas passiert und man weiss das die anderen schon schön am unterhalten und angeln sind ist das ne halbe qual :c  dafür kenne ich jetzt aber jeden strand auf der ecke :q   der strand selber ist wirklich klasse gewesen. naja der marsch ist immer anstrengend.
fische waren eigentlich nebensache. so dass wir uns alle schön unterhalten konnten. ich fands echt super mega spitze das treffen !!!

und ein ganz dickes DANKESCHÖN an andreas (a.bu) dass er die tollen pokale gesponsert hat #6 #6 #6  und alles gut organsisiert hat. danka auch an matthias dass er startkarten mitgebracht hat.

die preise waren die wir uns gegenseitig mitgebracht haben waren auch klasse. es war wirklich für jeden etwas schönes dabei #6 

nun möchte ich aber die bescheidenheit von a.bu mal etwas aufpeppen. denn der a.bu ist mit seinem fang nämlich 2. geworden ! 

ich freue mich schon auf unseren nächsten "tunken-cup" !

bin mal gespannt wie die bilder geworden sind. vor allem das von meinem süßen ringelwurm :q


----------



## Brandungsfutzi

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte doch auch noch mal das Wort ergreifen und mich rechtherzlich bei a.bu bedanken, es war wirklich eine abgerundete Sache und ich hoffe, wir werden es wiederholen.
Leider klappt es bei mir wieder mal nicht mit den Bildern, also werde ich sie 
zum heiligen johann schicken. Ich hoffe doch, er schafft es.
Gruß
Volker


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

bin ja mal echt auf die bilder gespannt !!!
wann kommen denn die ersten ?


----------



## Brandungsfutzi

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Ich habe die CD mit den Bildern heute in die Post gegeben, so dass der "heilige johann"
sie Morgen erhalten sollte.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Hi Tunker,
hier kommen die ersten,weitere folgen wenn die CD
von Brandungsfuzzi eintrifft.

Als erstes nochmal Danke an Andreas für die tolle Organisation,

Glückwunsch an Aalglatze zum Gewinn des 1.Tunker-Cup. #6 

Angeln war eigentlich nebensächlich,es gab reichlich zu schnacken,
so habe ich es jedenfalls empfunden,vielleicht sollten wir nächstes mal noch ein Grill mitnehmen......
Toll war auch was da an Preisen zusammen gekommen war ,angefangen
von Schlagschnüren ,Perlen ,div.Alkflaschen ,Angelspiele etc. echt klasse.
Hoffe das nächstes Jahr ein paar mehr Leute teilnehmen, dann auch hoffentlich mit TUNKE,
schließlich hat Andreas ja einen schicken Wanderpokal auf Reise geschickt.

Rundherum ein sehr angenehmes Treffen.


Gruß Johann


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

wenn ich das rechte bild sehe wird mir schon wieder ganz anders. könnte mich schon wieder an strand setzen. 
@ heiliger johann
das mit dem grill ist ne bombenidee !!! da wir sowieso alle die meisste zeit geklönt haben auch knarrenden ruderbooten  können wir auch ein grill aufbauen.


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Ein paar Bilder von Brandungsfuzzi:

restlichen Bilder kommen heute abend

Gruß Johann


----------



## Tino

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Grüße an die Tunker #h 

Spitzensache habt Ihr da ins Leben gerufen.#v #v #v #r 

Bin nächstes Jahr auf jedenfall dabei und bestimmt nicht der Einzige.


*Glückwünsche an alle Gewinner des ersten Tunken-Cup's der Welt!!!* 

Bis dann


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:

ua.auch von der Schlange (Riesenseeringler)


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Hier noch weitere:


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

hoffe die Bilder haben Lust gemacht 
und nächstes Mal sind noch mehr Leute dabei wenn es heißt:
              2.Tunk-Cup 2005
Ziel der Veranstaltung war ja eigentlich zu sehen ob tunken überhaupt Vorteile bringt,dafür waren wir dieses mal einfach zu wenig Leute.
Bin aber überzeugt davon das es nächstes Jahr rege Beteiligung gibt;
bei den Preisen und schicken Pokalen....

Gruß Johann


----------



## Der Tommi

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Mahlzeit,

ich war auch beim 1. Tunker-Cup dabei. Das Ganze war eine super Sache. Von der Organisation bis hin zu den Teilnehmern hat alles gepaßt. Die Stimmung war klasse und man konnte sich zwischendurch locker unterhalten und Infos austauschen. Hab auch einige brauchbare Tipps und Tricks mitgenommen. Bin nächstes Mal auf jeden fall wieder dabei. Respekt Agalatze. Später Angler fängt viele Fische. Ist das ein Sprichwort? Die Bilder, die Ihr gemacht habt, kommen gut rüber. Danke dafür.

Bis dann
Tommi


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

vielen dank für die bilder !
ich mache mal einen thread mit diesem link für andere interessierte auf.
unter dem titel "tunke für dorsch und platte" geht der cup sicher an einigen vorbei. und wir wollen doch noch mehr werden


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Gratulation Aga Haste Unsere Stadt Gut Vertreten#r 
Is Ja Ne Tolle Sache Draus Geworden; Das Mit Dem Wanderpokal Klingt Auch Gut:q 
Wird Aber 2005 Ein Garantiert Härtere Wettkampf#6 
EURE BILDER MACHEN LUST AUF KÜSTE;BOARDIES UND MEER#h


----------



## Katze_01

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Moin


@ Aga,  wenn ich nicht verhindert gewesen wäre hättest du mich fürchten müssen Lach, Lach,

wäre gern dabeigewesen.

Katze


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

also beim nächsten mal würde ich mich freuen wenn du dabei wärest.
das angeln selber war aber garnicht so ernst. wir haben uns mehr unterhalten als geangelt. sollte hier ja nicht krampfhaft um etwas gehen. spaß stand im vordergrund.
aber im frühjahr gehts los. da zwinge ich dich bei deinem ersten brandungscup mitzumachen. da kannst du dich auch garnicht gegen wehren.
und zwei weitere teammitglieder finden wir locker für dich


----------



## Katze_01

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Moin


@Aga, geht klar!! Freue mich darauf

katze


----------



## Brandungsfutzi

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Hallo Tommi,

schön , dass Du Dich jetzt auch angemeldet hast " Herzlich Wilkommen".
Du muß nur aufpassen, dass Du nicht süchtig wirst.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Hi Agalatze ,

Du als Besitzer des Wanderpokals bist ja nach Absprache für eine Neuauflage unseres Angelns verantwortlich ;-))) . Wie wäre es Anfang April und dann halbjährlich . Ist zwar noch ein paar Tage hin , aber um so länger hast Du Zeit Dir noch was nettes einfallen zu lassen . Wünsche für morgen viel Glück

Andreas


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

hallo andreas
super idee mit dem halbjährlichen treffen. ich warte dann allerdings noch ein wenig ab, da ich die frühjahrstermine erst wissen möchte. da ist ja der exori cup, die qualli,die hamburger usw...
nehme das aber selbstverständlich sehr gerne in die hand.
nachher werde ich mich erstmal über die index wertung ärgern


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

so ich habe den thread mal wieder hochgeholt, da viele die geschichte des TUNKEN CUPS  nicht kennen. nun könnt ihr alle mal lesen was so passiert ist


----------



## Micky

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

So, hab das jetzt mal im Schnellflug gelesen... Ich hab mir den 12.03.2005 mal pauschal RESERVIERT.


----------



## Onkel Petrus

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Bezüglich Anfang des Threads, speziell Jod:
Man lernt einfach nie aus...


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

wie meinst du das mit dem jod ?
also meine versuche mit dem jod sind erfolglos gewesen


----------



## Kieler Sprotte

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

für alle die Interesse an* 
ULTRABITE General Sea Fish* 
_(Meeresfisch allgemein) _
haben (benötigt man für die Tunke aus der letzten Kutter und Küste für z.B. Dorsch und Butt).

Ist zur Zeit bei ebay eingestellt (aber nicht mehr lange :q). Einfach bei ebay als Suchbegriff Ultrabite General Seafish eingeben. 

_Bekommt man sonst wohl z.Zt. überhaupt nirgends._


----------



## Butt2007

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Guten Abend,

wollte die Geschichte mit der Dorsch-Tunke mal 
ausprobieren. |kopfkrat
Hat jemand das komplette Rezept zur Hand?
Ich fahre in einer Woche nach Langeland #hund habe im Tiefkühler noch jede Mende Wattis.
Gruß Butt2007


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*



Butt2007 schrieb:


> Hat jemand das komplette Rezept zur Hand?



Ja |supergri

Lass es sein, stinkt zum Himmel und bringt auch nicht unbedingt mehr Fisch.


----------



## Butt2007

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Ja |supergri
> 
> Lass es sein, stinkt zum Himmel und bringt auch nicht unbedingt mehr Fisch.



Das es eine ziemliche stinkende Sauerei ist, habe ich schon geahnt. #t Dennoch, wenn Du das ausprobiert hast, könntest Du mir Deine benutze Montage beschreiben? Ich habe keinen Plan!#c

Danke und Petri Heil Butt2007


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*



Butt2007 schrieb:


> Dennoch, wenn Du das ausprobiert hast, könntest Du mir Deine benutze Montage beschreiben? Ich habe keinen Plan!#c



Nö.... schau mal unter meinen Nick, dann weißt du warum


----------



## Tino

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Mahlzeit Butt

Ich benutze die Tunke die mal in der Rute&Rolle vorgestellt wurde.
Hier das Rezept: 1000ml Dorsch-Lebertran aus der Apotheke
                      ( ich musste bestellen,klappte aber gut)

                       2x10ml Aromakonzentrat Wattwurm

                       1x10ml Aromakonzentrat Hering

                       4ml (1 Ampulle) Ultrabite General Seafish

Alle Zutaten vermischen und  je nachdem wieviel Du mitnehmen willst in Behälter abfüllen.
Laut Zeitung 6 Monate gekühlt haltbar.Benutze meine aber schon fast doppelt so lang da sie nicht anders riecht wie bei der Zubereitung.


----------



## Butt2007

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*



Tino schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Butt
> 
> Ich benutze die Tunke die mal in der Rute&Rolle vorgestellt wurde.
> Hier das Rezept: 1000ml Dorsch-Lebertran aus der Apotheke
> ( ich musste bestellen,klappte aber gut)
> 
> 2x10ml Aromakonzentrat Wattwurm
> 
> 1x10ml Aromakonzentrat Hering
> 
> 4ml (1 Ampulle) Ultrabite General Seafish
> 
> Alle Zutaten vermischen und  je nachdem wieviel Du mitnehmen willst in Behälter abfüllen.
> Laut Zeitung 6 Monate gekühlt haltbar.Benutze meine aber schon fast doppelt so lang da sie nicht anders riecht wie bei der Zubereitung.




Hallo Tino,

vielen Dank für das Rezept. 
Ich habe trotz allem noch eine Frage bezüglich der Montage? Wie baut sich die Montage auf? Und was nimmst Du für ein Tunken-Behältnis? Einige nehmen z.B. Unterwasserposen in die Löcher gebohrt werden. #cVielleicht kannst Du mir da noch einen Tip geben!

Vielen Dank und noch 'nen schönen Abend
Butt2007


----------



## Tino

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Hallo Butt.

Welche Montage, ist eigentlich Bockwurst.|kopfkrat

Du tunkst ja die Würmer und nicht die Montage.

Würmer auf die Haken,für ein paar Sekunden in die Tunke hängen und gut ist.

Als Behälter hochwertige Plastikdosen verwenden.Die müssen absolut dicht halten!!!!!!!! ( Tupper oder Emsa)

Ansonsten stinkt alles,was das Zeug berührt,wie nichts gutes.


----------



## angler1996

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Tino
da du die Tunke verwendest, kannst du vielleicht einem seltenem Brandungsangler wie mir sagen:
a) Bringt es was?
b) wann, oder besser unter welchen Bedingungen
c) Wirkung auf Platte und Dorsch gleich
Danke schon mal
Gruß A.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Hallo 96

Zu a.:,,Bringen`` bringt die Tunke auf jeden Fall etwas
          ( meine Erfahrung)


Zu b.: Eine Faustregel habe ich auch nicht,aber ich habe                die Erfahrung gemacht das zu Anfang der Beißzeit die          getunkten Köder eher gefunden werden.

         Wenn das beißen nachlässt bringt die Tunke manchmal          doch noch ganz gute Bisse.

Zu c.: Ich denke das beide das Zeug mögen und das die                  Dorsche nur schneller am Köder sind.


Letztendlich musst Du es selber ausprobieren.Es ist auch kein Allheilmittel aber manchmal bringt so eine Tunke doch merklich mehr Bisse.

*Wie gesagt sind das nur meine Erfahrungen mit dem Zeug !!!*


----------



## Butt2007

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Hallo Tunker und Nicht-Tunker,

ich verabschiede mich mal hier vom Board und fahre nach Langeland: Butts, Dorsche und wenn möglich, eine Mefo auf die Schuppen zu legen. Ich werde einiges ausprobieren: Tunke, Gulp ... etc.
Ich wünsche Euch eine gute Zeit!

Petri Heil Butt2007


----------



## Ossipeter

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Wünsch dir viel Erfolg und einen schönen Urlaub!


----------



## Butt2007

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Hallo Tunker und Nicht-Tunker,

bin wieder von meiner Tour aus Langeland zurück und mit meinem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden.:m
Also das Fischen mit Tunke, macht sich positiv bemerkbar. Die Fische beißen ziemlich aggressiv und ich hatte zu tun. Zu meiner ersten Tunken-Sitzung konnte ich dreizehn maßige Platten landen. Des Weiteren gab es fast so viele untermaßige die zurück ins Wasser wanderten um weiter zu wachsen und auch eine Menge Bisse die ich einfach verhauen habe im Eifer des Gefechts.
Das Tunken werde ich wohl hin und wieder wiederholen!

In diesem Sinne, herzliche Grüße
Butt2007


----------



## Tino

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Hallo Butt

Hast Du das Rezept benutzt was ich aus der Rute& Rolle habe?
Was hast Du sonst noch so benutzt?

Bis dann


----------



## Butt2007

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Hallo Tino,

also ich habe ein anderes Rezept benutzt. Von einem Freund, der dies auch jetzt in Langeland ausprobierte, bekam ich einige Tüten gefrorene Wattis - ca. 700g. Diese ließ ich in den Tüten auftauen und gab den Wurmbrei in einen alten Topf. Dann hatte er noch im Tiefkühler überlagerte Graben. Die puhlte ich aus ihren Panzer und gab das Fleisch hinzu - ca. 200 g. Dazu gab ich 250 ml Lebertrahn aus der Apotheke. Diese breiige Masse pürierte ich mit einem alten Zauberstab, der dann die Hufe hoch machte, da sich die Wattis am Ende um das Schneidemesser wickelten. Hinzu gibt man dann einfach solange Mehl, bis die Masse zähflüssig wird. Denn es werden nicht die Wattis hineingetunkt, sondern wir nahmen Unterwasserposen bzw. einen einfachen Futterkorb für Karpfen und befüllten diese. In die Unterwasserposen, die innen eine extra Schnurführung besitzen sollten, bohrten wir Löcher und füllten die Posen mit einer Blasenspritze. Genause geht es mit dem Futterkorb. Diese Umwickelten wir nur mit etwas Hansaplast, damit die Öffnungen nicht so groß sind und die Masse nicht sofort herausgespült wird. Unterwasserpose oder Futterkorb hängt man vor das Wurfblei. Die Unterwasserpose lässt sich besser Werfen, vor allem wenn es sehr windig ist. 
Es ist zwar eine Menge Arbeit, aber es macht sich bemerkbar, die Duftwolke ist für einige Momente erheblich größer und die Platten stehen drauf. 
Um den Plattenkindergarten vom beißen abzuhalten, nehme ich größere Kreishaken und was als Vorfach auf Langeland unschlagbar ist, zumindest sind das meine Erfahrungen: das Doppelhaken-Vorfach "Holstein".
So Tino, das zur Tunke ..., bezüglich Gulps, etwas später, ich muß erst Mal los.

Gruß Butt2007


----------



## Tino

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Hallo Butt

Das habe ich auch schon ausprobiert mit dem Futterkorb.

Lass ich aber bleiben weil es,wie Du schon sagtest etwas umständlich ist.
Tunken ist für mich einfacher und schneller.
Dein Erfolg spricht ja für sich das dieses Zeug auch sehr anständig lockt.Vielleicht sogar besser wie reine Tunke.
Ich werde aber in Zukunft meine restlichen Wattwürmer auch mal pürieren und eine andere Tunke damit  ansetzen.


----------



## Butt2007

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Moin Tino,

ja das mit dem Futterkorb, der läßt sich schlecht werfen, allerdings mit Unterwasserpose geht es recht gut.
Bezüglich pürieren noch ein Tipp: Ich habe den Fehler gemacht alle Wattis mit einem Schlag zu zerkleinern, davon rate ich ab. Solltest Du Rest-Wattis sammeln, dann nimm Tüte für Tüte, denn die Haut der Tierchen ist irgendwie elastisch und wickelt sich um die Welle des Messers, bis nichts mehr geht.

Also, ich wünsche Dir einen ruhigen ersten Advent und weiterhin eine gute Brandungs-Saison!

In diesem Sinne, beste Grüße
Butt2007


----------



## Tino

*AW: Tunke für Dorsch und Platte*

Hallo Butt 

Danke noch für die Tips und Dir wünsche ich ebenfalls einen schönen ersten Advent und beim nächsten Mal wieder so viel Fisch.

Bis dann Gruß Tino


----------

